# 2 CPO's in a 2.5g ... overcrowding?



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Anyone know if this would be a bad situation?
I will have lots of hiding spots, but I am not sure if this is a good idea...

I currently have a shrimp tank... in my 2.5 so idunno


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY! Very bad idea...you are going to lose one or both of them. These crays need lots of space....20 gallon for sure for 2 of them, maybe 3 at the most. 

I keep my 3 females in a 30 gallon, and even then they squabble all the time over food, territory and I have lots of hiding spots, driftwood, caves, stone cover, plant pots dug deep in the soil so only the top part is visable etc. 

If your lucky and one is a male, you might get them to mate, then you can take out the other one and give it a new tank to live in....otherwise DEATH will occur, its only a matter of time 

I have successfully bred 3 litters of these CPO's, so am telling you this from experience. They are territorial, even small as they are and OH so cute, they are deadly to one another. Females fight regularly, males will fight to the death over females, and male and females can and do kill one another while mating if one is not ready!

Even baby crays will eat one another right from birth, this is why you need a very big tank to house them all in....even then the expectancy rate for babies to survive is only about 10%. Out of 15 babies I ended up with 5 still alive to maturity.

Get yourself a bigger tank, or give them to someone else...


----------

